# Gehäuse mit Kabelmanagement und guter Kühlung gesucht!



## AnDCrySis (15. Mai 2011)

*Gehäuse mit Kabelmanagement und guter Kühlung gesucht!*

Servus!

ich bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse, da ich festgestellt hab dass ich mit meinen gesleevten Kabeln bei meinem Antec DF 35 nicht zurecht komm. Der Platz dafür ist einfach viel zu gering und das größte Mango ist dass das Kabelmanagement fehlt. Was ich genau suche seht ihr ja oben im Titel, die Qualität sollte aber auch gut bis sehr gut ausfallen, denn es soll ja schließlich auch ein bisschen halten. 

Grüße


----------



## B3RG1 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Kabelmanagement und guter Kühlung gesucht!*

wo liegt denn dein budget? und welches format? reicht midi oder brauchst nen größeren tower? oder auch kleiner? alà µatx


----------



## facehugger (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Kabelmanagement und guter Kühlung gesucht!*

Schau doch einfach mal hier rein:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gehäusefinder

da solltest du etwa passendes finden. Kabelmanagement kannst du dort gleich mit auswählen

Gruß


----------



## AnDCrySis (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Kabelmanagement und guter Kühlung gesucht!*

@ B3RG1

ja budget wäre so bei 100 €uronen, plus minus 20 max. und das ganz normale atx format muss kein bigtower sein, hauptsache kabelmanagement ist vorhanden und ich bekomm die gut unter 

ja da hab ich schon mal geguckt, aber weiß auch nicht so richtig was ich nehmen soll


----------



## mars321 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Kabelmanagement und guter Kühlung gesucht!*

Das Coolermaster 690 II advanced kann ich empfehlen:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black

Gibts auch in weiß:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower WWN3 - PCGH white


----------



## B3RG1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Kabelmanagement und guter Kühlung gesucht!*

weitere Alternativen wären das Xigmatek Midgard (welches fast baugleich mit dem genannten Cooler Master ist) oder ein Lancool K58/62


----------

